# fry picturesss



## effy (Sep 21, 2010)

So after all the antics on the breeding forum recently, I thought it would be nice to just have a nice normal post, with the added bonus of some pictures. 
So here are my 5 Day old fry  there is at least 100 fry in my breeding tank, so will need to move them out sooner than planned, but that's just dandy!

They are twice as healthy and strong compared to my first spawn, not to mention there are about 5 times as many!









these ones i call 'the coconut crew'. they all hang out there like the cool kids




























these fry are abouttt... 3mm long ish! So cute


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

There so cute! Pics of the parents? Might buy a pair when there older if your selling? Because where both in the U.K


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

lucky!
the second one looks like the skeleton from nightmare before christmas.


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

Love that 'head on' shot.... looks like a little white ghost with big black eyes!


----------



## effy (Sep 21, 2010)

not lucky, just well organised, researched and prepared


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

awwww... they are soo tiny and soo adorable

great post :cheers:


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

thats a show quality fish...i have researched as well, i just think my male is too aggressive, i dont know what to do about that ive tried everything and asked everywhere.


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

Nice parents! Those are going to be beautiful babies.


----------



## effy (Sep 21, 2010)

weluvbettas, I would be very happy to sell to you, I know you would look after them well


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

jschristian44 said:


> thats a show quality fish...i have researched as well, i just think my male is too aggressive, i dont know what to do about that ive tried everything and asked everywhere.


You dont have to do anything besides enjoy your fish now that you said you arent going to breed ;D

To the OP: Adorable fry! The parents are to die for! <3


----------



## effy (Sep 21, 2010)

thanks for the compliments  the fishies appreciate it! hehe


----------



## effy (Sep 21, 2010)

and lets please not turn this thread into a debate with a certain poster. I would rather everyone ignore them in this thread, thanks


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

yep i dont want to ruin this thread, last post here.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

effy said:


> and lets please not turn this thread into a debate with a certain poster. I would rather everyone ignore them in this thread, thanks


Of course ^^


----------



## effy (Sep 21, 2010)

much appreciated. I recon i will continue to update this thread with the fry as they grow each week


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

that would be great :-D i would love to see the changes as they grow


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

The parent are very nice! God job! What u feeding?


----------



## effy (Sep 21, 2010)

egg yolk and microworm atm, going to mix in some hiraki first bites, and BBS. Just mixing it up really. I know the two non live foods are potentially highly polluting, but I am not having a problem.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Cute babies and interesting parents. I'll be interested to see what turns out.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

:welldone: Well done!
The babies are adorable, great pics!


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

very very good deal!!!!!!!!!! love fry they grow so fast its really amazing well done!!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow those fry are amazingly beautiful Fry! i cant believe how many there are! Just in the pic there are 16 fry counting the blurred ones


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

The babies are so cute! I love their big, black eyes! The parents are gorgeous.


----------



## Sanka101 (Feb 3, 2011)

So so cute, Those parent make some lovely fry and are very gorgeous them selves! Cant wait till I get my breeding pair (sib. yellow halfmoons) at the end of the month and have them all conditioned and ready to go! Makes me excited to see such a big healthy spawn on the second go! Great job


----------



## effy (Sep 21, 2010)

cheers everyone 

@bettalover: I cant even count them, but there is still over 100 from what i can see

@1f2f: I agree, i really cant wait to see what turns out! I have been reading up on genetics, and this spawn will help me understand it even more

@Sanka: good luck with your spawn! Yellow bettas are my absolute favourite, but nobody has them round here!

Both the parents are happy as larry, the male had no signs of depression, and the female is back in her sorority and is already building up eggs again lol.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

effy said:


> cheers everyone
> 
> @bettalover: I cant even count them, but there is still over 100 from what i can see
> 
> ...



Wow thats truly amazing! how big of a tank did you breed them in?


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

SO cute!! I love the coconut crew, they do look like a pretty cool bunch of fry 

Can't wait to see how they turn out.


----------



## leeb62 (Oct 22, 2010)

nice picture. My camera cost 300 and it can't even take that kind of quality even with macro setting.


----------



## Sanka101 (Feb 3, 2011)

We also have just about non around here also.. i just managed to find a girl about 3 or so hours from here (ferry + drive) and happen to be staying near her for a couple days! We have no breeders locally that ive been able to find and the petstore ones are almost all veils ive seen a few tatterd crowns but not many.. im going to start looking at all the females though as ive been hearing about people finding younge males and plakets mixed in and its worth a look!


----------



## DazzleKitty (Nov 9, 2010)

They are SO adorable and tiny! I love looking at these fry pics.


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Do you have any updates? Those are amazing pics, and the fry look so cute!


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

i vote put the head on jack skellingtons pic in the contest! ITS ADORABLE!!!


----------



## bamsuddenimpact (Jan 25, 2011)

Sanka101 said:


> im going to start looking at all the females though as ive been hearing about people finding younge males and plakets mixed in and its worth a look!


Just a quick question.. How do u differentiate between males and females when they are plakats/young?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

bamsuddenimpact said:


> Just a quick question.. How do u differentiate between males and females when they are plakats/young?


 I look at their face...males have stronger and thicker jaw bones.


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

I would listen to MrV ... i had the problem of finding males in my sorority lol


----------



## effy (Sep 21, 2010)

I will get some pictures when i get in  

I have had a few deaths, partly due to my microworm culture not producing as it should (i recon) so they have had less of a diverse array of food. Last time that was their main food source and unfortunately this time that is not the case. I'm hoping they are big enough to go onto bbs very soon. I still cant count how many there are though!

The coconut crew disbanded, and they all now hang around the new sponge filter and plant i have added now that they are big enough to find food. 
I have started doing regular cleaning of the bottom of the tank, and have been gradually topping up the water levels to start filling the tank. you can see their little pectoral fins now, I will try and get a pic of that 

and as for entering the little one into the contest, i might just do that, although i did win in december with a fry pic quite similar... so i might give it a few months lol


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

oh was that you? Heehee well ya take good pics =)...its still an ADORABLE photo!


----------



## PeggyJ (Oct 15, 2010)

The parents are beautiful. I just have to ask... you put a coconut shell in there? That's a great idea! Any probs with it?


----------



## effy (Sep 21, 2010)

the only problem with coconut I suppose is that its a mission to make it safe! you have to break it, take out all the coconut insides so its just the outer shell, file the edges to make them smooth, and file off all the furry husk. but other than that its perfect for hiding and stuff. looks good too! 

I have taken some pics of the babies, will upload them after dinner  one of them is SO CUTE!


----------



## effy (Sep 21, 2010)

The last one is my fave  little chubbers!

I will get some more tomorrow, my bf is better with the camera so then I can show you their pectorals hopefully


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

Nice bettas looking forward for updates it's always good to have those basic fry post :-D btw the dad looks awesome the female looks like mine :lol: I hope you have a lot of good spawns.



your friend,
Ethan


----------



## PeggyJ (Oct 15, 2010)

Yeah take lots of pictures.. they grow quickly.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

wow thats beautiful

P.S i havent been on here in a whiles so excuse me if im sort of late.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

i love your bettas!


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

That's adorable!!!!!! Awesome pics!


----------



## effy (Sep 21, 2010)

awh thanks guys for all your nice comments! I have got some more photos, but unfortunately my internet is so mind numbingly slow in the evenings that image shack cant even upload 100kb of file. BUT I got a shot of one of the fry with his ickle pectorals sticking out  its adorable. AND although I don't have a picture, I saw one of the fry YAWN. no jokes, it was so cute I wish I had caught it on camera. But yea. photos tomorrow (UK tomorrow that is)


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

Love them little fry! Lol!


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

I LOVE WHEN BETTAS YAWN!!! Its ADORABLE...I managed to catch Marbles yawning on video...made me so happy =D...thats so cute. The pectoral pic sounds precious too =D


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

Cant wait to see them all grown up!


----------



## effy (Sep 21, 2010)

this one reminds me of voldemort for some reason lol!




































this is the little one with his lil flappers out!! one of my fave pictures so far




































Even betta babies get that red eye from the camera, how weird!


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

*Squeal* SO CUTE!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow that first pictures does remind you of voldemort because of the bald head look of him or her


----------



## Slipstitch (Feb 19, 2011)

Omg they're soooo cute! I love it! I can't wait for the day when I'm ready to breed... A very looong way off, but Bettas are so worth it. Gratz on your babies! Can't wait to see how they look when they're grown up!


----------



## dipsydoodlenoodle (Mar 3, 2010)

Slipstitch said:


> Omg they're soooo cute! I love it! I can't wait for the day when I'm ready to breed... A very looong way off, but Bettas are so worth it. Gratz on your babies! Can't wait to see how they look when they're grown up!


Me too


----------

